# Checking in on myself - LOL! Pics added 12/19



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, we got hit with a heck of a storm that started yesterday mid day - and just let up. We went from 1 inch of snow to almost 4 feet. We are ok and went to town today - which thankfully we made it back up the hill to the ranch without having to walk.

It has been aweful. 2 hours of shoveling and digging last night and today. Need to do it again. Kids did it a couple times today. I think we are having a break - so I am going to go feed.

Most businesses are closed, buses have stopped, schools are closed, chains are required, people are idiot drivers, horses have icicles, other then that - we are all good! LOL!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Checking in on myself - LOL!*

Thank Goodness!! I was wondering where you've been!

4 feet of snow??!! THAT has gotta be beautiful around your lake! Stay warm, and don't hurt yourself shoveling :hug:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Checking in on myself - LOL!*

WOW! That is alot of snow! Well I am glad you made it to town and back ok! Try and stay warm!!! :shades:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Checking in on myself - LOL!*

Wow, 4 feet! Sounds like quite a mess, but I bet it sure is beautiful! How much do you guys usually get? We get about a foot each year sometimes more sometimes less. We have 4 inches now and it's supposed to snow all next week.

Glad you're doing alright....I was wondering where the heck you were!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Checking in on myself - LOL!*

Wow 4 feet of snow you did get blasted didn't you. :shocked: I am so glad to see you on here I was thinking about you in the middle of that snow storm. :hug: 
Dig you dig out the goats yet? :shrug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Checking in on myself - LOL!*

Oh Tina, you know that the goats were the first thing that I dug a path to - LOL! then the horses. My poor horses have iciles hanging from every inch of their body. They refuse to go into the treed area to stay out of the storm!

I will take lots of pics tomorrow. We had a heck of a night last night - seemed like everything went wrong - then today the darn semi trucks tried to kill us every time we blinked - jerks!

But I will explain everything later. I am now officially off of work until Jan 5th is when I will return. I just received an alert that my college that I work at is closed tomorrow also, and I started my vacation when I was to leave work tomorrow - so I am totally stoked! I got a full 2 1/2 weeks off of work paid with only taking 3 1/4 days of my vacation days! Woo Hoo!

So, I should be on a bunch. I am trying to get some text books in early for next semester for my bachelor's program - so will probobly study alot ....

OHHHHHH - and I bought the wire fencing to build some AWESOME hayracks. Hubby said he would help - but we will see. Also bought new bedding, so I am changing everything out and a new trough heater. So all are getting hoof trims, vaccinations, new feeders, and loves tomorrow!! I am stoked to spend so much time with them!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Checking in on myself - LOL!*

Now, that's a lot of snow! I'm glad you were able to dig yourselves out!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Checking in on myself - LOL!*

Oh........ the weather outside is frightful .....but the pics are so delightful..LOL :greengrin:

That is truely.... alot of snow flakes....all in one basket... :shocked:

Glad everything is OK.... :thumbup:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Checking in on myself - LOL!*

:shocked: Wow, I am glad you are all ok. I know we are getting a heck of a storm this weekend also. It is the storm that just dumped snow in Vegas. So if they got it pretty good they said that it will be brewing to be bigger before it gets to us.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Checking in on myself - LOL!*

Well here are some pics that I took this morning for you all. This is in less then 48 hours and we still have snow coming down!!

Me - playing on the porch -



















From where I was sitting in the snow - Octagon window next to slider is our bedroom -










From where the slider was in the above pic looking toward the lake that you can't see because it is snowing -



















Truck -



















Truck tire tracks from yesterday - you can see the axels were scrapping the snow!










Hay pile -










Where my milk stand is!!! I have to uncover it today and move it!










Boys stall - 2 rams 3 bucks



















Girls area - looking from the buck stall in -




























Outside the door way from above -



















Looking out towards the girls' area -










Sheep out in the snow -





































Horses -

Knickers










Laverne -




























Blues house in the horse pen - thank goodness I moved them into the horse stall!










Luna playing in the horse pen -










Luna and Paris in the horse pen -


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Allison, It looks so beautiful and peaceful there.

I just wish I could leave my barn doors open if I got that much snow. It blows all the time and I have drifts in the barn if the doors are open, Heck I have some even if the doors are closed.
It looks like everyone is fat and happy.
looks like the lambs might disappear in all that snow, good thing they are not white. :slapfloor:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am glad that I moved my little 6 month old lamb into the barn with his "big brother" and the other boys - as he would have been lost in that snow - LOL!

Everyone seems to be doing well - so I am happy. Now to clean it all up and put down new bedding - which I was hoping to do before the snow hit - darn it. oh well. We are building new feeders tomorrow since I promised DH 1 day or R&R. And since we have everyone together - I don't like having to put some of the hay on the ground because there are so many "clicks" on who can eat where - it is aweful.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

snow is so beautiful to look at.......................but to work in it and the fact that it doesnt go away fast ........... no fun!


everyone looks content dispite all the new white stuff.

Are the sheep usually more accomidating to things like snow then goats are?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow, look at all that snow!!! It is so beautiful! I can't help but think how crappy it's going to be when it all melts though! Stay warm!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow beautiful pictures of a very nice place..not to mention all your critters. We want to see your new hay racks when they are done you know!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful pics Allison....though that IS alot of shovelling to do!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh there will be so many pictures of the hay racks - but can't guarentee that they will be pretty - :ROFL: - cause if hubby doesn't help you never know what we might end up with - hehehe!

Yes, it is a HUGE muddy mess when it melts - so I hope that it will melt a little at a time - aghhhh - but nice thing is - is in spring - the rams, horses, and bucks will go back to the far pen and the girls will get their pen and the one the horses are in now. I just consolodate to make it easier to feed in winter! and heat water!

Stacey, they sheep are awesome with the snow - although they don't like it that deep, they do not have a problem out trapesing in it. They took off out there because I walked by them and they are so WILD. Now the big ram is getting better with us in the horse stall and he is starting to eat from our hands. The ewes should (hopefully) be lambing here within the next couple months so I am excited. It almost looks like one might be starting to build an udder on her. But 2 of them never lambed for me since I have had them in May, so I am hoping to catch them, palpate them, and see if there is anything in there. If not - freezer camp.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Can you do me a favor and send me some of that white stuff???? I want about a foot of it sent to Searcy, AR :slapfloor:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Alyssa, 

How about you just come on up and stay a week - we have room!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison, my DH saw these pics and said he hasn't seen that much snow since he left North Dakota over 20 years ago!( His family is from there)


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

And to think it all came in less then 48 hours. And we have another storm advisory hitting tomorrow night! AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

ACK! It's starting to look the same here! *Hides*


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh my gosh just look at all that snow... :shocked: I can't even begin to imagine as it was in the 70's here again today. But my it sure is beautiful. And what a nice piece of property you have up there Allison. You and the animals all look very happy and seem to be dealing with it well. 
That makes me want to come up and build a snowman with you. :snow: Afterall we are only about 2,500 miles apart. :thumbup:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Tina - you can come up anytime and we can build snow goats together - only with one stipulation though - 

U bring one of those spotted little ones with you for me!!!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Sounds like a plan! :thumbup: Only thing between us is the 2,500 miles. :shocked: 
Snow goats... :ROFL: Better than a snowman anyday! :dance:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Tina - what city are you in???

We are looking at going to see my kids in Shreveport in late May / early spring - maybe we need to make a detour~


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

I WANT SNOW!!! All we ahve is rain and mre rain and mud and more mud. I WANT SNOW!!! *throws mud at her* Mud is not as much fun as Snow!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

> Tina - what city are you in???


Well you couldn't really call it a city it is more of a rural town... Blackstock, SC it is about 30 miles north of Columbia.

Oh yes, you WILL need to make a detour!!!!!!! :hi5: 
And if you do I will be sure to send you home with one of those spotted little ones. :thumbup:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

You know - it only adds another 400 to come see ya!!!!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Only 400 "itsy bitsy" miles... now you have to come!!! :thumbup:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

No 400 bucks! :shades:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

> No 400 bucks! :shades:


 :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL:

Can you say "discount" :shades:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love those pics...it is beautiful to look at, but wow ...how can those animals hack walking in the deep snow, I know when I go to the snowy mountains...and walk in it for a while,to play...LOL.. my feet get so cold....brrrrrr....  :shocked:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

My goaties look at me like I am NUTS if I think that they are going to go out in that! LOL!

I think that I will take the snow blower out in to the pen tomorrow and clear some room for them to go out and play - but that is only if hubby isn't looking and I get the feeders done first!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck ...with it...Allison...hope you will be able to do it for your dear animals...I think they would love you for it .......especially when they look at you ,like your NUTS ..not wanting to go in it........can't blame them...LOL :ROFL:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Allison, did you get a lot more snow today? I know out in your area they said it was going to be hit hard again.

I hope you are all safe and sound all snuggled in you bed. Of course the goats all snuggled in their barn :wahoo:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

We haven't been dumped on yet - they are saying sunday - I will let you know - 

Thanks for checking in


----------

